# Can I use a Four Door truck - Tacoma



## SteveS

Thinking about signing up as a driver, albeit I live an hour from the Uber town of Boston, but all I have is a fairly new four door truck.

Email from them stated they do not allow trucks- Not sure why as this thing is better than most cars.. not to mention it can carry a lot more luggage.

Anyone know if that's true


----------



## bilyvh

At $1.20 a mile people driving Priuses are barely making any money and you want to Uber using a pickup truck? Are you mad man?!


----------



## SteveS

Maybe...but math aside can it be done - will Uber allow it (can they prevent it).


----------



## Dany

Uber company is cheap they need pick up truck for uber pool


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Sorry, Uberredneck is only available in the southern states..


----------



## Allnight-AZ

SteveS said:


> Maybe...but math aside can it be done - will Uber allow it (can they prevent it).


I drive a 2013 F-150 4 door. Make's money just fine and get a ton of tips and complements. You can only be X and its up to the area. I emailed a picture and they said "oh yeah!!"


----------



## Uber 300

If you work Surge pricing the right way, you will make good money. Now your driving around at 1PM on a Tuesday afternoon in the burbs, you won't make any.
It really depends on your city. In Houston, money can be made. Most rides are in the central part of town. Plenty of surging all week during rush hours and weekends. Special events make it better - which we have all the time.
Got a ride for $100 Friday...15 miles. My buddy got a similar ride for $197 because he worked the surge better (went up further after my ride pick up). Work the right hours and know the hot spots in your town. Knowing your town well is crucial. Work smarter..not harder.

*When I say "Surge" I mean surge pricing over 2.5x. Anything less is bullshit and Uber flooding the area with drivers.


----------



## Luberon

You will be signed on... whether you make money or not is_ your business_ as an "independent contractor".
Now I understand driving a truck for fun, but driving one for profit at $1.20/mile beats me.
If you dont give a hoot about deactivation you should follow what @Uber 300 said and have fun. If you have low acceptance and reject rides you will eventually get on the radar and booted.


----------



## Go3Team

I used to do it with a full size 4 door truck, so yes it will work.


----------



## TimFromMA

I'm trying to signup with a 4 door Tundra and they are rejecting it.


----------



## Luberon

I got a dodge 4 door truck for a Lyft ride. All depends on the mood of the corporate drone at your market methinks


----------



## Sydney Uber

TimFromMA said:


> I'm trying to signup with a 4 door Tundra and they are rejecting it.


Try photo-shopping the back end of an old Ford wagon onto your car. Some of These UBER youngsters wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Luberon

TimFromMA said:


> I'm trying to signup with a 4 door Tundra and they are rejecting it.


Send them pictures of the interior and sides. Maybe they have never been in a four door truck before


----------



## mt1126




----------



## Guest

Thank You For Calling _UBER Truck_.


----------



## TimFromMA

Got them to accept my Tundra. Im now just waiting for the BG check to complete.


----------



## Simon

Your operation cost per mile is like $.80 or more ... there is no profit in this venture. Hope your doing it for fun.


----------



## krazydrive

Don't use a truck. Your profit margin using a gas guzzler is not good. There is a reason a prius is the #1 car for uber. You can drive for 8 hrs and only spend $10 in gas.


----------



## TimFromMA

If it turns out to be a bust, I'll quit.


----------



## Simon

TimFromMA said:


> If it turns out to be a bust, I'll quit.


It's going to be... don't waste your money.


----------



## gprimr1

Could be useful during the winter months if it has 4 wheel drive.


----------



## NC Flying

Gas is only part of it. I would say that the nice thing about a F150 is that when you have 100K miles on it, the truck still has lots of value. Also the cost to operate an F150 (Outside of Gas) is cheap. In all city driving, the Hybrid is great. My wife had the Highlander Hybrid and on the highway it was not that much better than an F150. Plus was in the shop for "Software", inverter, battery upgrades every other week. Glad that was a lease.


----------



## TimFromMA

I've only had 3 riders so far but all of them seemed pleasantly surprised to see me pull up in a 4 door Tundra. I had a rider this morning who gave me a $20 tip.


----------



## Simon

TimFromMA said:


> I've only had 3 riders so far but all of them seemed pleasantly surprised to see me pull up in a 4 door Tundra. I had a rider this morning who gave me a $20 tip.


How much do you think you profited?


----------



## TimFromMA

I’ve been doing this here and there just over a week and here are my numbers to date. Please feel free to correct the math if you see errors or omissions.



Since my first pickup, I’ve driven 544 miles. 320 of those miles were miles I would have driven anyways.



544 – 320 = 224 uber related miles



After all the fee deductions, this netted me $222.80 + $20 tip for a total of $242.80



I use the IRS deduction of $0.57 per mile to calculate costs

224 x $0.57 = $127.68

$242.80 - $127.68 = $115.12


----------



## Simon

You need to up your deduction to .75 per mile. That truck cost way more to upkeep than a sedan.

Your closer to $80... how many hours did you drive Uber?


----------



## TimFromMA

My truck uses about $0.15 per mile in just fuel. Even if I only claimed $0.20 per mile in maintenance, that would be $1000 every 5000 miles. Thats WAYYYYY over.


----------



## toi

Theres a guy doing it with a Tundra in santa barbara so i guess you can with a 4 dr Tacoma


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

View attachment 5655
[/QUOTE]


SteveS said:


> Thinking about signing up as a driver, albeit I live an hour from the Uber town of Boston, but all I have is a fairly new four door truck.
> 
> Email from them stated they do not allow trucks- Not sure why as this thing is better than most cars.. not to mention it can carry a lot more luggage.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true


POST # 1 /@SteveS : Did you ever get
your
truck squared away? Make/model/Yr.?
Sounds like its up to City Ops Mgr.


----------



## Simon

Well my sorrento operating cost is $.66 per mile. That Tacoma costs more to upkeep than my sorrento so.. do what you want I'm just trying to help you see the real numbers involved in running your business. I also don't have all the details about your truck either so....


----------



## TimFromMA

I don't know how you come up with that figure but any car that costs me more than $0.15 per mile to maintain wouldn't be parked in my driveway very long.


----------



## Simon

That figure covers all
gas insurance maintenance taxes etc.


----------



## TimFromMA

Then perhaps you and I just look at it from different angles. I only count expenses that are a direct result of driving for uber which are basically gas and vehicle maintenance and taxes. Anything else that was not incurred as a direct result of driving for uber does not get counted.


----------



## Simon

TimFromMA said:


> Then perhaps you and I just look at it from different angles. I only count expenses that are a direct result of driving for uber which are basically gas and vehicle maintenance and taxes. Anything else that was not incurred as a direct result of driving for uber does not get counted.


If your not looking at this as a strict business venture then it's a hobby for which you pay to do. Good luck.


----------



## TimFromMA

I do look at this as a business and I absolutely want to make money. I just wholeheartedly disagree with your extreme over estimation of the costs.


----------



## Simon

Not using the boilerplate IRS milage cost what is your operational cost Per mile? I don't know the details (year make model, if you financed or not, insurance cost taxes etc.) But I guessed at it using similar specs here in CT. considering you live in MASSACHUSETTS. .. Also on a technical question do you require a TLC type license in MA? I thought you did.


----------



## TimFromMA

Since my truck payments and insurance were NOT incurred as a result of driving for uber, I do not coint them. Iwould have both of those costs regardless of whether and not I drove for them. The only costs I incur are fuel, extra wear and tear on the truck, faster truck depreciation and my time. I do not have a special license.

My truck gets about 16 miles per gallon. $2.40 per gallon / 16mpg = $0.15 per mile in fuel costs.

I do an oil change and tire rotation every 5000 miles which costs about $75. $75 / 5000 = $0.015 per mile

My tires are rated for 50,000 miles and cost about $200 each. $800 / 50,000 = $0.016 per mile.

I do a major service every 25000 miles. The costs vary but $500 is a good average. $500 / 25,000 = $0.02 per mile

Lets say every 100,000 moles, I do and additional $5000 in misc repairs. $5000 / 100,000 = $0.05 per mile

Based on older Tundras, My truck will probably lose $30,000 in vlaue by the time it reaches 200,000 miles. 200,000 / $30,000 = $0.15 per mile

0.15 + 0.015 + .016 + .02 + .05 + .15 = $0.401. I'll round to $0.40

$0.40 per mile cost to drive for uber.


----------



## Simon

Enjoy your hobby.


----------



## bilyvh

Just the gas mileage you stated is laughable. Buddy I'm driving a 2.5L Camry and I am averaging 18-20 MPG in the city. I take it you drive in Boston? If so there is no way in hell you are doing 16 MPG in a 4.0L or 4.6L truck.


----------



## TimFromMA

bilyvh said:


> Just the gas mileage you stated is laughable. Buddy I'm driving a 2.5L Camry and I am averaging 18-20 MPG in the city. I take it you drive in Boston? If so there is no way in hell you are doing 16 MPG in a 4.0L or 4.6L truck.


Ya dont say.

http://www.cars.com/toyota/tundra/2015/snapshot

BTW, its a 5.7 liter V8


----------



## bilyvh

You've gotta be kidding me. Okay bud, you are telling me you are getting 16 MPG on a 5.7L engine? Either you are ignorant or a troll. Here I can also throw links around:
http://www.cars.com/toyota/camry/2012/

In case you are new to owning and operating a motor vehicle, here is a newsflash: sticker MPG means absolutely nothing. Go to the pump fill up your tank with gas, Uber around until your tank is empty, refill and calculate your REAL WORLD MPG, not fantasy factory sticker MPGs.


----------



## TimFromMA

I regularly get 320 - 340 miles on a 20 gallon fill.

Besides, why do you care? Just do your thing and dont worry about what other people do.


----------



## Simon

Whatever you want to believe. Your not profiting with this tundra. Want to live in fantasy land go ahead.


----------



## UberRam

I drive a Dodge ram 2500 and still make plenty of money... Not as much as someone who drives a little car, but it's still good money.


----------



## Jackie murphy

You R on serious Narcotics Uber Ram you couldn't find a worse Car no I'm sorry Truck ! To Uber a Truck


----------



## Fauxknight

Tundras, and other Toyotas in general, are known to get better than sticker mileage, an unusual situation since many cars have trouble making their sticker numbers (*cough* CMax). My 5.3 Silverado can easily get 20+ MPGs if I keep it on the freeway (more advanced fuel consumption options than a Tundra 5.7, but still barely beats it in MPGs), but realistically it would get 14-15 driving Uber.

I would consider driving my Silverado for Uber, but only as an emergency backup to generate money to pay my bills if my PriusC ended up out of commission for more than a few days. I could turn a profit with it, but it would be slim enough that I either wouldn't be able to keep up with bills, or I would be canibalizing its equity and show definite long term loss.


----------



## SCdave

Fauxknight said:


> Tundras, and other Toyotas in general, are known to get better than sticker mileage, an unusual situation since many cars have trouble making their sticker numbers (*cough* CMax). My 5.3 Silverado can easily get 20+ MPGs if I keep it on the freeway (more advanced fuel consumption options than a Tundra 5.7, but still barely beats it in MPGs), but realistically it would get 14-15 driving Uber.
> 
> I would consider driving my Silverado for Uber, but only as an emergency backup to generate money to pay my bills if my PriusC ended up out of commission for more than a few days. I could turn a profit with it, but it would be slim enough that I either wouldn't be able to keep up with bills, or I would be canibalizing its equity and show definite long term loss.


Or only during bad weather and it's surging?


----------



## Fauxknight

SCdave said:


> Or only during bad weather and it's surging?


Definitely, but we didn't get any more snow than the PriusC could handle this year, it's a pretty good snow beast. Was cutting it close though when we had around 7" on the ground.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Probably just doing it to meet women.


----------



## UberRam

Jackie murphy said:


> You R on serious Narcotics Uber Ram you couldn't find a worse Car no I'm sorry Truck ! To Uber a Truck


It's what I drive and I'm not going to buy a car just to drive for Uber, that would be ridiculous. I'm making money to pay my bills, doing something that is extremely flexible, so it's worth it.


----------



## Simon

Saw a Yukon Denali ubering last night. Bart McCoy would say Smh


----------



## Steveg1987

I was reading these forums curious of what people are saying about tundras being used for uber. Here is my mpg with my modified 2015 tundra. The reason I'm on this forum is because i want to try this out as a second part time job with my truck in Tempe area. I just want to research if uber pays more per service I will provide.


----------



## ARIV005

Steveg1987 said:


> I was reading these forums curious of what people are saying about tundras being used for uber. Here is my mpg with my modified 2015 tundra. The reason I'm on this forum is because i want to try this out as a second part time job with my truck in Tempe area. I just want to research if uber pays more per service I will provide.


My Honda Pilot was showing 40+ MPG cruising down a hill... I don't believe those readings for a second. Especially if the truck is new since it consumes the most gas before it hits 5k.


----------



## SCdave

Can you bolt a Sofa or a few love seats to the truck bed and do UberXL?


----------



## Clifford Chong

I wouldn't mind going to Hungry Valley with a Tacoma/Tundra but working for Uber? That's a new low.

Gas covers about 15~20% of my expenses for Uber. I drive a 2014 Civic with Eco mode on. Considering the fact that there's a 20% fee reduction and about 15% in tax reductions, you're not looking at whole lot of profit.

Like others have said, if you want to do it for fun, go for it, but don't expect to make much profit since your mpg is too low.


----------



## TimFromMA

I've been averaging about 18mpg in my v8 Tundra ever since the weather got warmer but that's 90% highway driving. In the stop and go work of city driving, it's closer to 15mpg. Still nowhere near efficient enough to have a prayer of making Uber profit.


----------



## mlbailey

I'm also driving a Toyota Tundra Crewmax with 5.7L V8. I average anywhere between 16-18MPG. Not bad for a full size truck. Plus, only Ubering busy hours does in fact net a decent profit. I agree, however, that if one is driving an 8 hour day in a Tundra that the profit will decrease significantly.


----------



## Fauxknight

SCdave said:


> Can you bolt a Sofa or a few love seats to the truck bed and do UberXL?


Actually, for a lot of trucks (mine included) just one more seat would do it, if you have a front bench instead of 40/console/40 then you can do three in front and three in back (assuming a four door truck, required just to do X).

The only time I've driven the truck for Uber was on 7/3 and 7/4 where I was also flying a couple of flags for the holiday. I didn't even drive the truck all day, just for the parades and morning festivities, I switched back to the Prius for the evening stuff.


----------



## BlackOps

First day driving for Uber today in my 2014 Tundra. 14 rides in my area and I'm ahead of the game for $$$. Every customer I had has complemented me on the truck and had a few that were very happy I wasn't picking them up in a small death trap car.

We all have our own opinions regarding this subject. To each his own.


----------



## Jam Val

There a big giant dual cab truck I see at the airport all the time. No way short people or women in skirts can comfortably enter and exit unless the driver puts a footstool down for them. And it's a work truck so it has all kinds of stuff of it. No thank you.


----------



## Oscar5690

bilyvh said:


> At $1.20 a mile people driving Priuses are barely making any money and you want to Uber using a pickup truck? Are you mad man?!


Rates also depend on location.. No idea where you guys are gettin 1.20/mi but in LA it's $5-10/ mi


----------



## pasadenauber

i got picked up on truck one time..


----------



## Mike McKinzie

I drive a Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD, four door, four wheel drive Diesel Pickup! Diesel is $2.50 a gallon and I get 12-15 MPG, so around twenty cents a mile to drive. Of course an Uber driver can get down to ten cents a mile for fuel, and make more money, but the truck is my every day drive. And it makes me golf and lunch money!


----------



## Mike McKinzie

Let's add oil changes. Every 5,000 miles and $100 cost. Tires? Every 50,000 miles and $1,000 cost. Those two add four cents a mile. You can't add in the cost of the truck as it is my every day drive.


----------



## Fauxknight

Mike McKinzie said:


> I drive a Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD, four door, four wheel drive Diesel Pickup! Diesel is $2.50 a gallon and I get 12-15 MPG, so around twenty cents a mile to drive. Of course an Uber driver can get down to ten cents a mile for fuel, and make more money,





Mike McKinzie said:


> Let's add oil changes. Every 5,000 miles and $100 cost. Tires? Every 50,000 miles and $1,000 cost. Those two add four cents a mile. You can't add in the cost of the truck as it is my every day drive.


You still have to account for depreciation on the excess miles, you can't ignore that just because you already owned the vehicle.

Also a Prius is $60 oil change every 10k, tires $470 for 85k (plus $100 in gift cards and lifetime rotations), $.045/mile gas, not to mention lower depreciation and other maintenance. The cost difference is just so staggering that even though my Silverado is registered with Uber and the city I simply can't justify driving it for Uber.


----------



## Mike McKinzie

I understand the argument and if I bought the truck for Ubering, it would be moronic. But just for arguments sake, let's say that one percent of my mileage is for Uber (it is actually LESS than that). The truck cost $65,000 and the average life of this truck is 400,000 miles. Using Straight Line Depreciation, that is sixteen cents a mile (I know there is more depreciation early in the life of the truck but that also makes less depreciation later, so it is easier to use SL). So my depreciation cost is sixteen cents per mile.
If I am not driving, I sit in the house and my truck sits at the curb. Nothing is being made and nothing is being spent. But I need to make a Costco run today. So I uber three trips, adding ten miles to my shopping trip and make $20 AND get my shopping done. At most, my Ubering cost $5 and I made $20, AND got my shopping done. I have eight Costcos within ten miles of me so the direction does not matter. My time? If not driving, I would be home playing FB Scrabble or reading a book. 
But here is the greatest benefit. Business Tax write offs! Home office, dry cleaning, supplies, etc....
Therefore, if your goal is to make NEEDED income, a truck is dumb. But if it is to make a little extra while out and about, it is fine.
As a side note, I get entertained watching someone load a $500 shopping cart into a Prius or Smart Car!!!


----------



## BlackOps

I have a full-time job and am doing Uber in my Tundra for a part-time job to save some money for an upcoming bill I have due. So far (Worcester and Boston) I have done very well. I put in a few hours here and there when I can. I have gotten nothing but compliments on how clean my truck is and how spacious it is compared to other cars they have been picked up in. 

I wouldn't recommend the Tundra for full-time or long-term Uber use but it's fine for a temporary thing. You guys in the small 4 cylinder cars must be making great money out there! Makes me want to get a second small vehicle just for Uber.


----------



## Ted Collins

mt1126 said:


> View attachment 5650


I drive a lifted very large white Dodge Ram 2500. The country bar and concerts types love the hell out of it. Laramie all leather, kick a$$ sound system and lighting (led) it's about being unique.


----------



## Ted Collins

I am new here but man there is some serious hatin going on. These guys using trucks are changing up the game and the Prius death cars are getting jealous. You guys forget... People tip when they see above and beyond.
U.S. My truck is huge, lifted with automatic stairs (running boards) and I don't do the vulche circle wasting gas or sitting around wasting time. Concerts!! Airport, country bars and such! Give them my card say, you want different and cool or badass, call me and its $20 up front. Activate uber at the p/u spot.
Anyway, sorry to intrude. But hey guys, be supportive to each other and quit hatin on guys that are doing what they can with what they have! That is how uber started in the first place... Innovation on an existing platform!


----------



## yolo25

Ted Collins said:


> I am new here but man there is some serious hatin going on. These guys using trucks are changing up the game and the Prius death cars are getting jealous. You guys forget... People tip when they see above and beyond.
> U.S. My truck is huge, lifted with automatic stairs (running boards) and I don't do the vulche circle wasting gas or sitting around wasting time. Concerts!! Airport, country bars and such! Give them my card say, you want different and cool or badass, call me and its $20 up front. Activate uber at the p/u spot.
> Anyway, sorry to intrude. But hey guys, be supportive to each other and quit hatin on guys that are doing what they can with what they have! That is how uber started in the first place... Innovation on an existing platform!


Preach bro!! good luck


----------



## Jasonb1974

All the Uber haters for people driving a truck. I drive a truck for lyft and everyone appreciates the extra room they have compared to a car.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Take your truck to the Uber office and haul away all the shit they keep dishing out.


----------



## Ubernic

bilyvh said:


> At $1.20 a mile people driving Priuses are barely making any money and you want to Uber using a pickup truck? Are you mad man?!


This has to be market dependent, the girl who referred me makes plenty and she drives a Kia. We get plenty of surge around here, are other markets really so slow you guys can't turn a profit even with a Prius? That sounds mad.


----------



## JJS

Here is a shocker, Chevy traverse, avg about 17 mpg, v6 VVT. Chevy suburban 18mpg v8 VVT. Bigger vehicle better effeciency from the V8. When I switch I'm going suburban.


----------



## TimFromMA

JJS said:


> Here is a shocker, Chevy traverse, avg about 17 mpg, v6 VVT. Chevy suburban 18mpg v8 VVT. Bigger vehicle better effeciency from the V8. When I switch I'm going suburban.


That's what I get from my V8 Tundra and there is still zero hope of breaking even let alone turning a profit with mileage like that.

Good luck.


----------



## JJS

I currently support a family of six doing this, I work smart!


----------



## JJS

TimFromMA said:


> That's what I get from my V8 Tundra and there is still zero hope of breaking even let alone turning a profit with mileage like that.
> 
> Good luck.


Running x correct, I run plus and xl almost exclusively,


----------



## Wrestle This

Ted Collins said:


> I am new here but man there is some serious hatin going on. These guys using trucks are changing up the game and the Prius death cars are getting jealous. You guys forget... People tip when they see above and beyond.
> U.S. My truck is huge, lifted with automatic stairs (running boards) and I don't do the vulche circle wasting gas or sitting around wasting time. Concerts!! Airport, country bars and such! Give them my card say, you want different and cool or badass, call me and its $20 up front. Activate uber at the p/u spot.
> Anyway, sorry to intrude. But hey guys, be supportive to each other and quit hatin on guys that are doing what they can with what they have! That is how uber started in the first place... Innovation on an existing platform!


Thanks Ted. I was reading some of the comments on here and thought I was on Facebook.

It's all about working smart and marketing you. Give them a great experience and build a clientele for yourself.
I'm running an F150 for now and hoping one day they'll let us drive classics as a special service.

keep accurate records so that you can really weigh out the profitability.


----------



## scrooge64

It would be great if Uber and Lyft were to create a new service category for drivers with pickup trucks who could carry just 1 or 2 pax but be able to haul larger payloads (home improvement materials, lumber, etc.) that could not be hauled by car or SUV. The fares for this service should be greater than for car service. An idea for the app developers!! Then, Uber and Lyft pickup trucks can wait for pax at Home Depot, Lowe’s, and landscape nurseries!


----------



## bsliv

Using data from Edmunds True Cost to Own, its about $0.24 more per mile to drive a 2013 Ford F-150 XLT w/3.7L 4x4 6sp auto than a 2013 Toyota Prius Five w/ 1.8L hybrid cvt auto, during their 4th year of operation and driving 15,000 miles per year. During the 5th year, it drops to $0.16 mostly due to a large increase in the Prius's maintenance costs. 

The 5 year (75,000 miles total) cost to own the Ford is $44,444. The 5 year (75,000 miles total) cost to own the Toyota is $28,719. Will having the pickup add $15,725 in tips over the 75,000 miles? Those are the hard numbers. Factors like the perceived increase in safety, use for personal purposes, prestige of one or the other, etc., may play a factor but can't easily be quantified.


----------



## cratter

Thinking I'm gonna use my truck tomorrow. Need to keep that battery and gas fresh in it!


----------



## cratter

Made $250 tonight in 120 total (including dead) miles in the F150. I think I made a small profit.
Uber obviously capped Surge in my town at 5.9x tonight as I gave about five of those rides in a row. Otherwise it would have been a lot more money.


----------

